# Oberon Bold Celtic Knot



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if the bold celtic knot is blue or black leather?  On the website I first thought it was blue then when I clicked on it, it looks black.

Thanks,


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

looks black to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone said in another thread that it's a deep burgundy. . . or maybe I'm confusing it with celtic hounds.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

According to their website, the Bold Celtic Knot Journal is black, and since the Kindle covers are based on the Journals, I would assume that the Kindle Bold Celtic Knot is also black.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks I guess I need to decide what I want to get.  I wanted one with more color


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love my Bold Celtic Knot, but I chose the black because I get my color with skins.  This way, ANY skin I choose will match.  Its a lovely, rich black, but it doesn't photograph well - I tried to take photos to post and couldn't get the photos to do it justice    But it looks really great with my Aloha Red skin from Decal Girl  

Katiekat


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks KatieKat,

Thats a good idea with the black it would be easier to match a skin. I'll have to check into it when I get back, leaving tomorrow for Rome - going to meet my husband haven't seen him since Aug. he's working in Libya.  By the time I return Oberon should be open so I can order my cover yeah...  Now to just get my kindle here.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Thanks KatieKat,
> 
> Thats a good idea with the black it would be easier to match a skin. I'll have to check into it when I get back, leaving tomorrow for Rome - going to meet my husband haven't seen him since Aug. he's working in Libya. By the time I return Oberon should be open so I can order my cover yeah... Now to just get my kindle here.


Safe travels! 

Marci


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Thanks KatieKat,
> 
> Thats a good idea with the black it would be easier to match a skin. I'll have to check into it when I get back, leaving tomorrow for Rome - going to meet my husband haven't seen him since Aug. he's working in Libya. By the time I return Oberon should be open so I can order my cover yeah... Now to just get my kindle here.


*Have a wonderful and safe trip KK *


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm eyeing one of the icon journal styles (Enso Wave) for that very reason--it has a bit of color but not so much that I wouldn't be able to keep my Midnight Garden skin. I emailed them with the request. Hopefully they'll consider it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Please  keep us posted on what they say about the icon cover. I'd like ot have them make a Kindle cover with the icon "Tree of Life". I'll be interested to hear if they'll make your's.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

FearNot: Will do! Now I can tell them that someone else is also interested in the Icon styles for Kindle.

However, I don't expect to hear anything for at least another week since they'll be gone until the 12th and will probably have some catching up to do then.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Just two more days! I am really excited to see what they do with the Kindle cover line. I am hoping for the Hummingbirds. I love so many of the designs I plan to get several of their pieces!


----------

